# A 20 Piece Segmented  Chevron Finial



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

Tried this last year and the alignment was not good, this is better.  I won't nit pick the minor flaws, but there is room for improvement.

FWIW:  Byrnes Model makers Table saw; Byrnes Thickness sander; Craftsman Table saw; Disk sander; magnifying glasses.  Padauk, Maple, black veneer.  Finish with 6 coats of WOP.

Comments and suggests welcomed.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## allunn (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow  that  is  one  gorgeous  pen! The hands of a  surgeon . Great  job  Mark.

Tony


----------



## skiprat (Aug 27, 2017)

You are just showing off now, Mark.   :biggrin:

But, as they say......if you can walk the walk, then you can talk the talk.:biggrin:

Superbly done as always. That finial is pretty special.:good::good::good:


----------



## stuckinohio (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice Mark!


----------



## MikeL (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like a very tedious effort payed off VERY well!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 27, 2017)

Very impressive, that is a great looking pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice. Please bring to Richmond when you come.


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

BRobbins629 said:


> Nice. Please bring to Richmond when you come.



Actually, I wanted to attempt/finish this for the demos.  So yes, I'll bring it and the pieces and parts for those interested.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 27, 2017)

That's a stunning looking pen... great job...


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice one Mark.  BTW, I don't see any flaws.
Also, I assume you have enough from that blank to do a dozen more or so?


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad to see you finally learning some segmenting skills.:hypnotized:  just kidding as you know, its excellent.

That looks like a fun project to launch into.  maybe 1 day I will try my hand at one of those.

Nice,

Phil


----------



## Hubert H (Aug 27, 2017)

Mark,

I believe you can now be called the MASTER segmenter! Beautiful work.


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> Also, I assume you have enough from that blank to do a dozen more or so?



The finial was not made from a blank (ie, like a polymer clay "cane").  It was constructed from left over pieces of the Chevron inlays.  So it's basically a one-off.  However, I do have lots of left-overs :tongue:


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh, OK.
So ,let's see what the ends of your fingers look like!:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> I am glad to see you finally learning some segmenting skills.:hypnotized:  just kidding as you know, its excellent.
> 
> That looks like a fun project to launch into.  maybe 1 day I will try my hand at one of those.
> 
> ...



Slowly getting better, just need more time to play.



Hubert H said:


> Mark,
> 
> I believe you can now be called the MASTER segmenter! Beautiful work.



Thank You, but not quite - I'm just gluing stuff together!  But I'm having fun!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 27, 2017)

Im a big fan of the chevrons but that finial really takes it all to another level.  Fabulous work Mark!


----------



## LouCee (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## wood128 (Aug 27, 2017)

Outstanding work on this one Mark. It really takes a steady hand and lots of concentration. I would not even try something that small.......except on paper !!! Hope you are able to do some demos . Take care.:wink::tongue::redface::hypnotized::turtle:

Joe


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice with lots of patience, I'm sure.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 27, 2017)

That is a great pen Mark.  You have inspired us once again.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

wood128 said:


> Outstanding work on this one Mark. It really takes a steady hand and lots of concentration. I would not even try something that small.......except on paper !!! Hope you are able to do some demos . Take care.:wink::tongue::redface::hypnotized::turtle:
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe.  I'll be chaperoning the IAP Collection In Georgia, North Carolina and Virginia, and possibly a dinner date in Raleigh/Durham.  I will be doing a demo at each chapter on the Chevron Blanks, so yes.  Unfortunately, I just won't make in down to Florida this road trip.  But plans can change!


----------



## budnder (Aug 27, 2017)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 27, 2017)

A thing of beauty is a joy forever.*



*John Keats


----------



## magpens (Aug 27, 2017)

Mark, that is unbelievable .... superbly well done !!!!!


----------



## ajollydds (Aug 27, 2017)

Great work mark!  I've got your tutorial sitting on my bench, thanks for the inspiration and sharing your process.


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Aug 27, 2017)

You've just raised the bar...again! The creativity of IAP turners never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

ajollydds said:


> Great work mark!  I've got your tutorial sitting on my bench, thanks for the inspiration and sharing your process.



Any q's, just ask away, or PM me.  Take it and run and take it to another level.  Oh, have FUN!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful work Mark.


----------



## Aces-High (Aug 27, 2017)

That is really amazing work Mark.  Can you put guess on how long you worked on that pen?


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2017)

Aces-High said:


> That is really amazing work Mark.  Can you put guess on how long you worked on that pen?



Hi Jason, A rough estimate:

1.  Making the block for the Chevrons - 2 hr (enough for 3 pens).
2.  Making the actual Chevron Inlays - 1 hr.
3. Gluing up the Chevron Blank - 15 min
4. Typical drill, glue, turn, make the end caps, etc - 1 hr
5.  Make the Finial - 30 min
6. Turn the finial - 15 min
7.  Assembly - 10 min
8. Finish (I use WOP multiple coats 6 hrs apart - 2-3 days).

so over the coarse of a week, about 6 hrs.  But then I don't sell pens, just give them away or my wife snags them, so I'm not in a hurry.

Try it!


----------



## leehljp (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow Mark! BEAUTIFUL! 

Labors of love like that are difficult to put a price on them. There is a great feeling of completing a pen like that. Congratulations and enjoy it. Keep it away from your wife and enjoy it a while! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolandranch (Aug 27, 2017)

Amazing finial! Love it!


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice!
I really like the fancy binding used on guitars and this hits the mark.


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 27, 2017)

Great Craftsmanship Mark! Keep this up and we will need a forum tab for pen finials! :biggrin:


----------



## Gwatson50 (Aug 28, 2017)

Wonderful


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 28, 2017)

WOW  Beautiful!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 28, 2017)

Incredible craftsmanship. Very well done.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Aug 28, 2017)

That's amazing! A beautiful finial that really shows off your skill - and patience! Your blanks are stunning, but this takes it up a notch.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 28, 2017)

You and I are taking different medications :biggrin:

It's an awesome pen. :wink:


----------



## mark james (Aug 28, 2017)

TattooedTurner said:


> That's amazing! A beautiful finial that really shows off your skill - and patience! Your blanks are stunning, but this takes it up a notch.



G'Day Jay:

After getting the Chevron inlay spacing close to good - the finial was just trial and error for how to get the alignment close.  I got lucky and this was only the second try.  In spite of a bit of tweaking, I am pretty happy with the result.  Close enough is at times close enough!  Getting too old to be too fussy...



Dalecamino said:


> You and I are taking different medications :biggrin:
> 
> It's an awesome pen. :wink:



But tomorrow will be another day my friend.  Be well, sleep well.  I'll PM you for a date in Sept to warm the garage.


----------



## mark james (Aug 28, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Wow Mark! BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Labors of love like that are difficult to put a price on them. There is a great feeling of completing a pen like that. Congratulations and enjoy it. Keep it away from your wife and enjoy it a while! :biggrin:



Hank, I couldn't agree more!  This was a skill challenge that I knew I would get, but it took a bit of time for the opportunity to present itself.  My wife is now free and clear to sneak the pen away. 

I was setting up to do some demos next month, and this was an obvious chore to get done.  After all the trial and error, the needed skill set was easy, just needed to get the center of the pattern set to the center of the glue block for the finial.  Basically, just needed to get my head clear and play for 20 minutes.

So much of this was just to "Try!"  After a bit of tweaking, it fell into place (or at least close enough...).  I do appreciate the comments, makes "losing" the pen to Wifey easier to laugh off!  :wink::wink:


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 29, 2017)

amazing!


----------



## robutacion (Aug 29, 2017)

You are a very patient man my friend and I can appreciate the amount of work that goes into something like that, well done...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## OZturner (Sep 1, 2017)

Outstanding Work Mark,
Such Patience, and Skill.
Glorious Result.
Brian.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow Mark that is a step above. Really beautiful choice of colors and I love everything about it!


----------



## jennera (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow! That is a beautiful pen!


----------



## mark james (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you to all for the kind comments.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow!  Looking forward to seeing that pen next week.:wink:


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 2, 2017)

Thought I replied to your thread.  Beautiful work.  Lots of detail and a trainload of patience.  Thanks for sharing the techniques and tools used for this pen.  I need to get a can of WOP.  Do you recommend any particular brand?  Have Lowe's and Woodcraft locally.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 2, 2017)

Fine, fine looking pen.  The carry over of the cap herringbone strips into the cabochon makes for a really nice total package.  You've inspired me to think about inlay again!


----------



## mark james (Sep 2, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> Thought I replied to your thread.  Beautiful work.  Lots of detail and a trainload of patience.  Thanks for sharing the techniques and tools used for this pen.  I need to get a can of WOP.  Do you recommend any particular brand?  Have Lowe's and Woodcraft locally.



I used Watco, WOP, Gloss (AVA at Woodcraft and others).  Sharing is needed more 



Gregory Hardy said:


> Fine, fine looking pen.  The carry over of the cap herringbone strips into the cabochon makes for a really nice total package.  You've inspired me to think about inlay again!



Thank You!  My first attempt might have actually been more "precise" as to the tightness of the segments; but alas, I placed it "out of center" on the spindle, and it was off-center when done.  But, I learn more from my failures than my successes.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 3, 2017)

> But, I learn more from my failures than my successes.


Well spoken.  How many times did Thomas Edison fail until he discovered how to make the incandescent light bulb?  He stated he knew of many different ways not to make a light bulb.  If it wasn't for Edison, we would be watching TV by candlelight!


----------



## gmcnut (Sep 3, 2017)

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## mark james (Sep 18, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> Thought I replied to your thread.  Beautiful work.  Lots of detail and a trainload of patience.  Thanks for sharing the techniques and tools used for this pen.  I need to get a can of WOP.  Do you recommend any particular brand?  Have Lowe's and Woodcraft locally.



Sorry for the delay in responding, John.

I use Min Wax Gloss, but I suspect any should be fine.  Also, I just got the materials (Thank you Bruce!) to construct a slow speed drying holder (less than $10.00).  I will make a tented box and start using this to keep any dust off of the blank as it is drying.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 18, 2017)

Mark

I don't want to derail the comments and discussion of this magnificent pen, but I would be interested in the construction of the slow speed drying holder you are making.


----------



## mark james (Sep 18, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> Mark
> 
> I don't want to derail the comments and discussion of this magnificent pen, but I would be interested in the construction of the slow speed drying holder you are making.



PM sent.


----------



## Bryguy (Sep 20, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done!


----------

